# Ware's Ditch Renovation



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

After ~9 years I have decided I've had enough of mowing the ditch. I talked about it in a recent YouTube video, which I think motivated me to take action:






Installing RCP, inlet boxes, etc. and filling it in is not an option, so I've decided to take the advice of a YouTube commenter and plant a ground cover:



I decided to cut a natural edge between the lawn and the ditch, so the first step was deciding where to establish that edge:



I reel mow about a pass and a half to the right of the string line, but that's just about as far as I can go with the Greensmaster - and even there the grade really starts to roll off, so I decided it wouldn't hurt to come up a little higher. Once that decision was made, I decided to go ahead and hide the water meter boxes inside the edge of the ground cover.

The next step was to cut the natural edge. Before I started digging, I scalped the area with my Power Rotary Scissors, picked up the clippings, and painted my string line with white marking paint:



Then it was time to start digging. I established the edge with my Ego stick edger, then dug out the ditch side at about a 45-degree angle with a sharpshooter shovel. I still need to clean it up a bit, but my priority was getting an edge to spray up against so I can start my kill.

Digging it by hand was a lot more work than I anticipated - mostly because it is still brutally hot and humid here. In hindsight I should have located one of those rental landscape bed trenchers.



So that's where I am today. The next step will be multiple rounds of non-selective herbicides to wipe out the bermuda. I have read a couple sources that say early fall is a good time to kill bermuda because it starts to move nutrients (and in this case herbicide) toward the roots ahead of dormancy. I'm not sure if that's true, but it sounds cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is an example of some established Asian Jasmine ground cover. I think it will take a couple seasons to get that dense look, and I think it will still need to be shaped occasionally once it is established, but I'm pretty sure it will beat the hell out wrestling with the push mower in the ditch throughout the growing season. :thumbup:


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Not a bad idea. Is that pretty low maintenance?


----------



## JBatsche (May 25, 2018)

This is going to allow you to 'enjoy the mow' so much more. Can't wait to see the completed project, good luck brother!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I like the look of the asiatic jasmine. A lot.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Will asiatic jasmine grow in dry/shaded soil?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

It's gonna look great; I just don't envy you in this heat.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Good idea. This project opens up my thinking about what to do with the pesky parts of my yard.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

This is going to be awesome! Cant wait to see the results.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Curious to see what this is looking like.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey John are you going to have to recalculate your lawn size!! now you've lost the ditch?


----------

